# [ edit]  über Ilove!



## ANgsthat (24 Februar 2007)

Hi habe über Ilove.de eine nette symphatische nachricht erhalten...sie hat mir die nr 0151 ********* hinterlassen...ich hab mir nichts gedacht und sofort geschrieben. 2 Tage später kam SMS Willkommen im Flirtclub der KWN! Im Chat : 1,99 Euro/SMS/min zzgl. TD1 TPL fragen/abmelden? chatten-flirten-daten.de 


Hab dann danach nochmal eine sms von der Kurzwahl Nr 99199 erhalten ...von dem Mädel von Ilove. Hab aber nichts zurückgeschrieben.

Meine Frage bin ich da jetzt angemeldet weil ich davor an die Handy Nr 0151 geschrieben habe? Oder erst wenn ich an die Kurzwahl 99199 was schreiben?
Hab voll Angst vor ner großen Rechnung. Wenn ja...wie kann ich mich abmelden...oder schnellstens was dagegen unternehmen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: [ edit]  über Ilove!*

Fine-net? 

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11631


----------



## AngstHat (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: [ edit]  über Ilove!*

ne best-net is da glaub ich der anbieter


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: [ edit]  über Ilove!*

ist auch fine


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2007)

*AW: [ edit]  über Ilove!*

Also zu der Frage ob Du da angemeldet bist.."nein" 
erst nach dem du an die SMS mit der Nummer': 99199 zurück schreibst.
Hatte genau das selbe Problem wie Du auch diese nette Lady mit der 0151****
aber ich hab da nicht angerufen..kein plan wie die auf meine Handynummer gekommen sind? War aber zimlich nervig, da es mein Diensthandy war.

MfG,


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  über Ilove!*

wie seit ihr denn jetzt die SMS los geworden? bin auch auf die 0151..... nummer reingefallen. Wäre cool wenn ihr mir per eMail antworten könntet [email protected]

gruß...


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  über Ilove!*

Wieso wieder loswerden? Löschen ...


----------



## DerMitDerEmail (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  über Ilove!*

Sorry für meine Email adresse...

ja aber wie habt ihr es geschaft das die aufhören einen mit SMS zu bombadieren?


----------

